# LED controller for aquarium



## gibawatts (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi guys, I am new here. I have some experience with RGB LED strips that I used as decoration for my boys' bedroom, but it was some 5 years ago. I now want to build a LED fixture to replace the current T5 fixture. I saw now that there are some new stuff in the market. I plan to build something like this:

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/Q0I2z1p" data-context="false" ><a href="//imgur.com/a/Q0I2z1p"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

It will be approximately 1 meter long, 3 cool white 5630 stripes and 2 addressable RGB stripes.

I want to know if is there a type of controller to control all at once. I saw some wifi/bluetooth options and it really caught my eye. With it I would be able to simulate sunset and sunrise, even simulate the moon.

Thanks in advance!


----------

